# Getting Into Aga Khan University - A Guide I Wrote As A Successful Candidate



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Salam everyone,

I'm utterly grateful for all of the help that this forum has provided me in my journey through this entire MBBS ordeal. I have secured admission in AKU, alhamdulillah, and I feel that it is my duty to help future students who want to get into this prestigious university. I relied on the help provided by previous students and seniors who made blog posts, wrote articles, posted on forums like this, about the entry test, interview, etc. Thus, I feel that I must do my part in keeping this senior to junior guidance alive. To fulfill that task, I've written a 14,000 word long booklet detailing my experience with the entry test, interview, applying for the admission, how I believe the candidates are selected, and so on. Here is the link, I've uploaded it on Google Drive because it will be easier for me to update it in case I come across errors in spelling etc. that I wish to amend. Feel free to download it and spread it to all juniors/siblings/friends who aim to get into AKU:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1480APNmjzgOckDQhwP2-ItrRHocKru2e

Please keep this thread alive and share it with everyone who you deem will be in need of this guide.

I will now not be as active as I was but will IA visit from time to time to share this with people who will need it when the admission cycles begin.

I hope nothing but good comes out of it and anyone who reads this finds it useful!


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

Hands down the best resource out there so I HIGHLY recommend you go through this thoroughly. Wish this was out there when I was applying heh would've made life a lot easier


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

BernieSandals said:


> Hands down the best resource out there so I HIGHLY recommend you go through this thoroughly. Wish this was out there when I was applying heh would've made life a lot easier


Hahah thank you so much!!! I know right! That's why I wrote it so future students have it easier than us.


----------



## Zainchaudhry (Nov 8, 2017)

Congrats adenosine ....


----------



## Planehopper (Nov 8, 2017)

WOAH...This is REALLY extensive. How can you remember so much? I can't even remember what I ate for lunch yesterday...heck after skimming through this I feel like I flunked the whole admission process. 

Honestly though for aspiring AKU applicants this is probably the most in-depth and useful resource out there. Every single thing you can possibly think of is mentioned in the guide. It must have taken some serious effort to put all this together. I was so impressed that I created this account to comment on this!

I know this is late but congrats on getting into AKU! I'm going as well this year but it literally took me an age to decide.


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Planehopper said:


> WOAH...This is REALLY extensive. How can you remember so much? I can't even remember what I ate for lunch yesterday...heck after skimming through this I feel like I flunked the whole admission process.
> 
> Honestly though for aspiring AKU applicants this is probably the most in-depth and useful resource out there. Every single thing you can possibly think of is mentioned in the guide. It must have taken some serious effort to put all this together. I was so impressed that I created this account to comment on this!
> 
> I know this is late but congrats on getting into AKU! I'm going as well this year but it literally took me an age to decide.


Haha thank you soo much!!! Sorry for the late reply, I missed this post. And oh wait so like you're going to be in my batch? If yes, do PM me we'll get in touch xD Anyway, thank you once again and it's honestly the least I can do to help future students.

- - - Updated - - -

New slightly improved updated version guys! I also changed the name to better reflect the purpose of the guide. Much of the update is due to feedback from a fellow batchmate. Since the file is on Google Drive, the same as above will work. Here is a shorter version of the link though.

Preparing for admission into AKU’s MBBS program: https://goo.gl/Q4e8Wg


----------



## gohar98 (Nov 10, 2017)

adenosine,

This is a very in-depth and informative guide you wrote! It's clear that you put a lot of effort into it, and future applicants at AKU will no doubt benefit immensely from it. I wish there was something like this guide available when I was applying - it would have made the whole process a lot less nerve-wracking  

Congrats to you on being accepted at AKU!! I got in this year as well. See you there!


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

gohar98 said:


> adenosine,
> 
> This is a very in-depth and informative guide you wrote! It's clear that you put a lot of effort into it, and future applicants at AKU will no doubt benefit immensely from it. I wish there was something like this guide available when I was applying - it would have made the whole process a lot less nerve-wracking
> 
> Congrats to you on being accepted at AKU!! I got in this year as well. See you there!


Thank you sooo much! Indeed, it's wonderful knowing that my efforts are appreciated, especially by fellow/senior AKU students. InshaAllah I hope and pray this only helps others. And yes, same bro, would've made the process infinitely easier. Nonetheless, thank you and congrats to you too!! Can't wait to see ya!


----------



## MessiISbarca (Nov 25, 2017)

Hey adenosine,congrats on being selected in one of the best medical unis in pakistan and I will hopefully see you there.I wish I had a guide like this before I applied because it is amazing and reallu in-depth but nevertheless,i'm super excited to get selected.To be honest it all feels like a dream and I don't want to wake up from this dream .Best of luck to all the future applicants and may the future hold the best for you.


----------



## Saqlainamjad (Nov 12, 2017)

MessiISbarca said:


> Hey adenosine,congrats on being selected in one of the best medical unis in pakistan and I will hopefully see you there.I wish I had a guide like this before I applied because it is amazing and reallu in-depth but nevertheless,i'm super excited to get selected.To be honest it all feels like a dream and I don't want to wake up from this dream .Best of luck to all the future applicants and may the future hold the best for you.


Are you guyz selected on scholarship? Coz fees is so high :?


----------



## MessiISbarca (Nov 25, 2017)

Saqlainamjad said:


> MessiISbarca said:
> 
> 
> > Hey adenosine,congrats on being selected in one of the best medical unis in pakistan and I will hopefully see you there
> ...


Well their decision on financial assistance is yet to come but they dont reject students on monetary basis.


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

Saqlainamjad said:


> Are you guyz selected on scholarship? Coz fees is so high :?


Well most of us got in without a scholarship, however, you can apply for one. I believe you needed 1500+ in SAT I or some other score, I can't remember, in MCAT (Though only 5 students get this scholarship). You will also, additionally, be eligible for another scholarship when you get into the clinical years. But then again, according to the registrar it will only be ''token money''.


----------



## MessiISbarca (Nov 25, 2017)

Hey can you please explain the scholarship in the clinical years that whether it is 100% or like less than that


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

Nope, like 10k rupees a month, encouragement money.It's for the 15 toppers per year


----------



## MessiISbarca (Nov 25, 2017)

You mean that the basic fees of approx 20 lac will still be in place?


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

yup


----------



## MessiISbarca (Nov 25, 2017)

Well thats a bummer but hopefully it will all be worth it.


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

MessiISbarca said:


> Hey adenosine,congrats on being selected in one of the best medical unis in pakistan and I will hopefully see you there.I wish I had a guide like this before I applied because it is amazing and reallu in-depth but nevertheless,i'm super excited to get selected.To be honest it all feels like a dream and I don't want to wake up from this dream .Best of luck to all the future applicants and may the future hold the best for you.


Heyy MessiISbarca! Thank you so much and congratulations right back to you! IA we will see each other and haha yup would've been a real help when we applied, but yes best of luck to all future applicatants. It honestly does feel like a dream come true, still digesting it.


----------



## usmanmalik (Feb 7, 2018)

adenosine stop your drama. koi hud hoti hy


----------



## IqraAbbas (Feb 2, 2018)

Adenosine flirt with girls. Its ur risk to talk with him.


----------



## usmanmalik (Feb 7, 2018)

Ban adenosin


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi, I've gone through your guide. Thank you for it, it's proven very helpful. But I was confused by a note by a batchmate of yours. He said that the 2017 edition of the test had six questions on lenses on the physics section. But I've been preparing for the test since January, and I don't remember lenses even being included in the syllabus outline for last year's test. Should one still revise the SAT 2 / FSc chapter on Optical Instruments just in case, given that it's not included in the syllabus this year either?


----------



## usmanmalik (Feb 7, 2018)

Adenosine will only help girls. he is only here for girls.


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Hi, I've gone through your guide. Thank you for it, it's proven very helpful. But I was confused by a note by a batchmate of yours. He said that the 2017 edition of the test had six questions on lenses on the physics section. But I've been preparing for the test since January, and I don't remember lenses even being included in the syllabus outline for last year's test. Should one still revise the SAT 2 / FSc chapter on Optical Instruments just in case, given that it's not included in the syllabus this year either?


Hey thank you for going through it. I'm happy to be of help. As for the point you raised yes indeed that is the point, it's not part of the syllabus yet we did have questions on it so do revise that just in case.

Also ignore posts from trolls like the one above me.


----------



## ahsan zia khokhar (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi/A.O.A i have done O/A levels
Where should i start my preparation from?
I Have covered the whole Punjab FSc syllabus . 
What can i do to ensure my admission?
Any preferred order?
Any AKU medical student out there! Hey! I need your help!


----------



## Najah (Sep 22, 2020)

ahsan zia khokhar said:


> Hi/A.O.A i have done O/A levels
> Where should i start my preparation from?
> I Have covered the whole Punjab FSc syllabus .
> What can i do to ensure my admission?
> ...


Hey! Wa alaykum as salam. 

I'm not an AKU medical student yet, but I will be applying this year so I do have something in reply with the info in hand. 

I think if you have some good/strong A'level concepts, then you won't face much difficulties in the test. 
That said, I hope you prepared the Punjab Board - FSc syllabus according to the university's outline (link below). 
Getting into AKU is as uncertain it can be (from what I've heard), no amount of preparation is enough to secure your admission there - be it with books, course, syllabus, interview, application etc etc. 
I've also heard sts' agreeing that an admission in AKU is pure luck. So yeah. 
I'd also recommend you going through the SAT books (in case you haven't thus far); they will help you bridge gap b/w FSc and A'levels. 
Additionally, they say extra-cirrculars do bring a difference, so if you think you have enough time and it won't affect your current schedule, try some co-curriculars! 

Hope this helps! 

Good luck 

https://www.aku.edu/admissions/mbbs/Pages/curriculum.aspx


----------

